# Francis Rumor #432



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

RealGM with a report the Lakers are trying to get them some Steve Francis and are offering up Lamar Odom.

My first thought was no because Odom is a career underachiever.

Then when thinking about it .. a front line of Odom, Dwight, and Darko could be interesting. Tall, very long, very athletic, multi-skilled ... maybe move Grant Hill to SG at some point ...

PG Nelson
SG Grant Hill
SF Odom
PF Darko
C Dwight

That is a pretty interesting lineup ... and with Hill, Odom, and Darko you've got 3 very skilled passers.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I'd do it in a heartbeat. For anybody that says we don't want to surround Dwight with bad attitude-type guys, Francis is far worse. I just hope we do something with the remaining 4 PGs.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

good move for the magic,odom would give them some much needed experiance and a bit of leadership.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..


> HOUSTON -- Steve-O in the same backcourt with Kobe?
> 
> Add the Los Angeles Lakers to the list of possible suitors for Orlando Magic guard Steve Francis.
> 
> ...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Coming from a big Odom fan, I always think whoever gets him is set. I could see him working well with Dwight. And with Lamar, you get a very verstile, athletic player, who can average a double-double for a full year.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Odom is much more interesting than Crawford. I'd love to see Ridnour on this team though, I think he's got the ability to be a solid pass-first point guard. Something we need with Howard in the post. If Seattle has interest, I wonder if Allen would be available for Francis and a pick? He's in the last year of his contract, and there's been rumors surrounding him all year. I doubt Seattle would bite though.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> I wonder if Allen would be available for Francis and a pick? He's in the last year of his contract, and there's been rumors surrounding him all year. I doubt Seattle would bite though.


Allen is signed till 2010.


----------



## MagicPhilly (Jul 9, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Odom is much more interesting than Crawford. I'd love to see Ridnour on this team though, I think he's got the ability to be a solid pass-first point guard. Something we need with Howard in the post. If Seattle has interest, I wonder if Allen would be available for Francis and a pick? He's in the last year of his contract, and there's been rumors surrounding him all year. I doubt Seattle would bite though.



What about Francis + Filler for Lewis + Ridnour


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Odom has the ability of a superstar, but the mentality of a role player and at times he plays passive and is inconsistent Due to this having him on the Magic I wouldn't expect him to come in and change our fortunes, but he could play a major role. Odom becomes a great player on a more balanced team, so I believe he would be an even better player on the Magic.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

Odom's value however is higher than Francis'. Yes Francis yes is a very capable PG, however his value has taken a dunk no doubt. I mean the Knicks package even with the cap space isn't that great...

Odom for Francis+the rights to Fran Vazquez would be about right.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

step said:


> Allen is signed till 2010.


Thanks, forgot he signed the contract. Seattle is still supposedly shopping around both Allen and Lewis although I'm not sure of the seriousness. I can't understand why Seattle is trying to trade Allen then, seeing as they signed him last summer.

MagicPhilly, I don't think that Seattle would accept a Lewis and Ridnour for Francis trade. In my mind Lewis is already of more value than Francis, and Ridnour is a young point guard with good fundamentals.

Jaj, reports are that the Lakers are trying to sell the Magic on the trade. I don't think that Odom's value is any higher than Francis'.

Now that I think about it perhaps the cap space is best. With the cap space from a Francis trade and Hill off the books we could be looking at the summer of 2000 part 2 for the Magic in a few years, with a better roster to start with too.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

MagicPhilly said:


> What about Francis + Filler for Lewis + Ridnour


Wouldn't happen. Not in a million years. Seattle would _never_ do that.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

You should be really lucky if you get Odom coz he brings mismach at sf can play some pf is good rebounder (in todays nba really good coz there are really few guys who pull down 10 rebounds per game) and likes to pass another preimer player and you can start thinking about tophy... I think he would be perfect fit with Howard, they could basicly by themselves outrebound whole opposing team also as said before he HAS superstar potential and he is unselfis/passes well - basicly all you need, though I am not sure how would you get him...


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Thanks, forgot he signed the contract. Seattle is still supposedly shopping around both Allen and Lewis although I'm not sure of the seriousness. I can't understand why Seattle is trying to trade Allen then, seeing as they signed him last summer.
> 
> MagicPhilly, I don't think that Seattle would accept a Lewis and Ridnour for Francis trade. In my mind Lewis is already of more value than Francis, and Ridnour is a young point guard with good fundamentals.
> 
> ...


I don't know how he could not be higher than Francis' value considering Francis is the one holding the Magic basically at ransom to trade him away. The Lakers are probably pushing for something more that the Magic are considering but are not sure of.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

MagicPhilly said:


> What about Francis + Filler for Lewis + Ridnour


i think odom is a better fit than lewis and ridnour. those two are terrible defenders. i could see nelson at the point with odom/darko/dwight up front and turkoglu at the two, then you get lucky and add a morrison/brewer/redick and you're set for the forseeable future. sounds good to me.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

If we acquire Odom we have to kiss Grant Hill goodbye this offseason. Both of those guys are best suited as point-forwards who make plays with the ball in their hands moreso than catching and shooting. Hill's obviously older, more fragile and would be the one to get rid of. A front court of Odom, Howard and Darko could be great. Nelson is better off not having the ball in his hands all the time in my opinion, and having a guy like Odom out there would alleviate some of his ballhandling duties. 

To sum it up, I think Odom would fit in well with the Magic and of course this trade gets rid of Francis, so I love it. If the Magic pull the trigger on this I think they've made two great midseason trades. They're building for the future obviously, and I think they're off to a good start in surrounding Howard with young players.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

The Magic are looking for a guy who can play the 2-guard spot who can spread the floor with his shooting, open up the post for DH12 and play some above average defense for the club. Now, Odem is very enticing from my perspective, but as its been said before, he's a career underachiever, and I really don't think he'll help our spreading the floor for Dwight predicament. 

At this point, if I were Otis Smith, I'd give up Mario Kusan, Steve Francis and my right hand for a guy like Ray Allen.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Duck34234 said:


> The Magic are looking for a guy who can play the 2-guard spot who can spread the floor with his shooting, open up the post for DH12 and play some above average defense for the club. Now, Odem is very enticing from my perspective, but as its been said before, he's a career underachiever, and I really don't think he'll help our spreading the floor for Dwight predicament.
> 
> At this point, if I were Otis Smith, I'd give up Mario Kusan, Steve Francis and my right hand for a guy like Ray Allen.



The problem with that is that you are essentially looking to trade a SG for a SG ... everyone is aware of what Francis really is ... an under-sized SG without a good outside shot. It is gonna be tough to turn Francis into any sort of established SG.

I'd like to get Pietrus from GS but GS has no use whatsoever for Francis.


----------

